# check these out



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

www.braunandhelmer.com 


Click upcoming auctions

Scroll down to Sept 19, Pinkney mich auction


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks like he has got quite the collection.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

chris_kreiner said:


> Looks like he has got quite the collection.


 I'm still trying to figure out where a DIK-DIK comes from. Cute little rascal though


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

GIDEON said:


> I'm still trying to figure out where a DIK-DIK comes from. Cute little rascal though


eastern african countries like angola have alot of em... cool little things.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

neil duffey said:


> eastern african countries like angola have alot of em... cool little things.


Yup. 
Ya use a shotgun gun on them with buckshot.


----------

